# Coil building



## dwayne19420 (26/10/15)

Hi all vape vets.
Question when building coils do the actual coil windings have to be spaced apart or could I leave them close together (touching one and other)




touching. 



coil winding not touching. ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/10/15)

Depending on the wire, both are fine. Nickel they say only spaced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/10/15)

The originals seem to be spaced far apart on the Kanger protank mini 3, but Im winding micro coils on a 2mm ID.
These are for the Kayfun 3.1, I squash them together after heating them red hot, the twisted is a 1.1ohm, the other 2 were my earlier attempts in 1.6 ohm region.
Heating them cherry red gives the surface an oxidized layer which prevents indiviual loops shorting out.
However, Im no coil vet, these are my first 3 coils as a week old noob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/10/15)

Spaced coils supposedly give more flavour, but has a propensity for 'popping' noises that can cause spit-back. I find compressed coils more stable and durable to work with when replacing wicks and adjusting coil positions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (27/10/15)

blujeenz said:


> The originals seem to be spaced far apart on the Kanger protank mini 3, but Im winding micro coils on a 2mm ID.
> These are for the Kayfun 3.1, I squash them together after heating them red hot, the twisted is a 1.1ohm, the other 2 were my earlier attempts in 1.6 ohm region.
> Heating them cherry red gives the surface an oxidized layer which prevents indiviual loops shorting out.
> However, Im no coil vet, these are my first 3 coils as a week old noob.
> ...


Look good to me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

